# Venison Summer Sausage – What other meat should I add  to it?



## cstallings (Nov 1, 2012)

I have 5-6 lbs of venison thawing right now.  What other type of meat should I add to it and how much?  I've read some people adding beef, others adding pork, and then some using straight venison.  Thanks for the help


----------



## arnie (Nov 1, 2012)

It is all personal choice. I use 90% lean hamburger most of the time because my son has problems with pork. I have also been known to use ground turkey.

For 5-6 lbs of venison I would only use 1-2 lbs of other meat. But as I said It is all personal choice


----------



## nybbq (Nov 1, 2012)

I usually add 50% pork to my venison and for summer sausage Its pork loin.


----------



## cstallings (Nov 1, 2012)

What about adding bacon?  I've believe I remember someone doing that.  I just don't want the sausage to be dry since it is so lean.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2012)

I have use bacon ends and pieces to add to different sausage mixes... and even ground beef.....  works for me....  Dave


----------



## rexlan (Nov 1, 2012)

Bacon ... waste of $$

Add 40-50% pork and the pork should be a minimum of 20% fat - 30% is better.

Or add 40% port butt and an extra 1-2#'s of pork fat.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 1, 2012)

What Rexlan said ^ !!!


----------



## cstallings (Nov 1, 2012)

Just went to the Butcher and purchased 5 lbs of pork fat and and 1 lb of cure # 1 for $6, so that will have to work for now.  That was cheap enough.  They recommended 1 lb of pork fat per 10 lbs of venison.  I guess I will use about ½ lb for my 5-6 lbs of venison and freeze the rest.  Does that sound right?


----------



## rexlan (Nov 1, 2012)

Why did you bother to ask?

Your butcher is mistaken in his mix.  1# of pork fat to 10# is venison is 9% fat .... do the math.  That is never enough meat to fat for any sausage.


----------



## cstallings (Nov 1, 2012)

rexlan said:


> Why did you bother to ask?
> 
> Your butcher is mistaken in his mix.  1# of pork fat to 10# is venison is 9% fat .... do the math.  That is never enough meat to fat for any sausage.


Why did I bother to ask?  Really?  How do you learn?  I asked because I don't know.  I asked what type of meat you use in addition to venison.  Most said pork.  Now I didn't buy pork meat exactly but the fat, which I understand others use. When I found out how cheap it was I figured I could not go wrong.  Cheaper than buying a pork Loin or butt.  I just won't have as much sausage.   I did the math and yes  it seemed low.  I actually looked on there website after I posted my last comment and they have approximately 62.5% deer and 37.5% fat in their venison sausage, which seems to high for me (their website said 1 ¼ lbs. of deer will make a 2 lb. stick.)

I didn't talk to the Butcher, but the girl behind the counter selling it.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 1, 2012)

I just did some elk meat that was very lean I did a 10lb batch of sticks and summer sauage and I did 9lbs of elk and 1 lb of pork and it turned out great not too fatty and not too dry good luck and dont forget the q-view.

Steve


----------



## cstallings (Nov 1, 2012)

driedstick said:


> I just did some elk meat that was very lean I did a 10lb batch of sticks and summer sauage and I did 9lbs of elk and 1 lb of pork and it turned out great not too fatty and not too dry good luck and dont forget the q-view.
> 
> Steve


Did the 1 lb of pork consist of pork meat of pork fat (trimmings)?  Thanks


----------



## cstallings (Nov 1, 2012)

driedstick said:


> I just did some elk meat that was very lean I did a 10lb batch of sticks and summer sauage and I did 9lbs of elk and 1 lb of pork and it turned out great not too fatty and not too dry good luck and dont forget the q-view.
> 
> Steve


Did the 1 lb of pork consist of pork meat of pork fat (trimmings)?  Thanks


----------



## gamehawg (Nov 1, 2012)

I try to make all 10 pounds recipes for consistancy.  In that case 4 lbs of fatty beef like chuck would be perfect.

If you have a per pound mix then I would ask the butcher for beef FAT and add enough to make it about 20 to 30 % fat. So add 2 lbs beef fat to 6 lbs you get 8 pounds of sausage @%25 fat.

At tom thumb locally I call in the morning and they will set aside as much fat as you want...free.  It has taken some training to get them there but its worth it.

IMO beef fat is more suited to venison flavor profile than pork.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 1, 2012)

cstallings said:


> Did the 1 lb of pork consist of pork meat of pork fat (trimmings)?  Thanks


Just ground pork (no seasoning) from the butcher block at local super market. turned out great.

Good Luck


----------



## boykjo (Nov 1, 2012)

Arnie said:


> It is all personal choice. I use 90% lean hamburger most of the time because my son has problems with pork. I have also been known to use ground turkey.
> 
> For 5-6 lbs of venison I would only use 1-2 lbs of other meat. But as I said It is all personal choice


I agree with Arnie.. its all about personal choice.. I add pork fat only to the venison....  If you want venison sausage to taste like something else, sounds like it is being used as a filler to add to other meat.......If you want to cut down on the game taste add some MSG if your not allergic to it


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 1, 2012)

Personally I use 70% venison, 20% 82-20 ground beef, and 10% pork butt. Personally I feel beef is closer to venison taste wise if I wanted pork sausage I wouldn't even bother with the venison


----------



## smoking b (Nov 2, 2012)

rexlan said:


> Bacon ... waste of $$
> 
> Add 40-50% pork and the pork should be a minimum of 20% fat - 30% is better.
> 
> Or add 40% port butt and an extra 1-2#'s of pork fat.


Would this much pork overwhelm the taste of the venison or will you still be able to taste it? I have not made any sausage yet but would really like to soon. With hunting season right around the corner I am trying to learn as much as I can about venison sausage so I can attempt to make some myself. I want to make sure I can really taste the deer though which is why I am curious as to that much pork being added to the venison.


----------



## rexlan (Nov 2, 2012)

I like a 60/40 mix.  I have made mostly moose, but just did 20# of salami and sticks using venison.  IMO, it's the right mix, moist and a lot of flavor.  I don't think the game meat can rehydrate, if that is the right term, with a lot of fat.  It does not seem to absorb it and consequently, even though there is enough fat in the product, it still has a dry aspect.  The addition of the pork, or a 80/20 beef, corrects that for me.


----------

